# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  cafe đi

## culitruong

Tối t4 chổ làm tui nha. Ai quởn ghé chơi.

----------


## Nam CNC

CÓ tiết mục múa lửa gì không sếp, em trốn vợ đi cafe liền

----------


## vuthanh

Thứ tư là ngày 20 - 11 đó A Nam,họp mặt thầy cô giáo đi, haha

----------


## culitruong

Chắc tại trời mưa nên cafe bị ế, thôi vô thẳng vấn đề luôn

Vốn như thường năm, sếp lại kêu kiếm người trang trí noel. Định hỏi xem có a/e nào rãnh rổi nhận show này không,  rồi mới tính đến chuyện kêu người ngoài.

Ai có hứng thú dt tui nhe.

----------

